# Realm Frist 85! Wie geht ihr vor?



## cingee (28. Oktober 2010)

*Hallo alle zsm
!!!Leute BITTE Schreibt nur wenn ihr auch interesse am realm first habt oder nützliche tipps für diejenigen die realm first machen wollen^^!!!
*(beiträge wie ``kein interesse ´´ ``ihr seit süchtig´´ oder ähnliche!! müssen nicht sein vielen dank!!)
*Achtung für alle die denoch zeigen wollen wie wenig interesse sie haben .. oder wie süchtig sie es finden ^^ habe ich extra für euch noch eine umfrage hinzugefügt ``Wollt ihr denn realm first überhaupt?*
* 
Da es bis zum release von cataclysm nicht mehr lang ist dachte ich mir wird es für all diejenigen interessant sein wie man am besten vorgehen könnte für die Heldentat Server First 85(klasse).
 Schreibt doch einfach mal Wie genau werdet ihr vorgehen beim Start von cataclysm.
 Es währe sehr nett wenn man auf Flames jeglicher Art verzichten könnte danke im Vor raus 
 ich würde dann die wirklich nützlichen Tipps . in mein Beitrag rein editieren (natürlich mit euren Namen )

und nehmt euch einen kleinen moment zeit für die umfrage Vielen Dank

*


> *Komakomi*
> ...ich werde Questen, auf dem Weg zum Abgeben grinden und oft genug Doungens machen...
> ...Als Questgebiet bevorzuge ich anfangs auf jeden Falls den Berg Hyal, da man bei unterwasser kämpfen noch nicht sonderlich geübt ist. Zudem dass wir direkt auf stärkere Mobs treffen, was Gruppenquesten für den Realmfirst nötig machen - da mag ich erstmal eine gewohnte Atmosphäre und diese ist auf dem Berg Hyal natürlich gegeben! :-)


*

*


> * Tpohrl*
> Hinzu kommt das alle diejenigen die einen realm first angehen, die ganze Sache schon beinahe Militärisch geplant haben. Es wird eine ganze Gilde einen Spieler unterstützen, die in Schichten diesem hinterherläuft. Es wird jetzt schon ein Laufplan zurechtgelegt um mit dem geringsten Zeit aufwand das maximale an mobs und Quest abzugreifen.


*

*


> * Mäuserich*
> --> Perfekt gemütliche Zockerbasis einrichten wo sämtliche Verpflegung griffbereit steht (jeder Southpark-Fan weiss das eine Mutter mit Schüssel sehr hilfreich sein kann  )
> --> Möglichst viele Infos vorab über die Questgebiete sammeln
> --> bei einem Beta-Spieler erfagen wie viel EP in der Beta ein Lvl 80-Mob in Nordend bringt und wie viel EP ein Mob aus den Cata Startgebieten bringen, je nach Ergebnis evtl. Lvl 81 in Nordend ergrinden
> ...


*

Schöne infos dabei .. weiter so
*


----------



## Vaishyana (28. Oktober 2010)

Juhu, erster der abgestimmt hat. 




Ich werde ganz normal questen + Instanzen. Und das nicht viel mehr oder weniger wie jetzt auch.


----------



## Malis23 (28. Oktober 2010)

> Duschen zähne putzen =zeitverschwendung



sowieso!


----------



## Desoka (28. Oktober 2010)

Der Erfolg ist mir egal werde schön Chillig durch die Gegend laufen und es gemüdlich 
angehen lassen .


----------



## Destructix (28. Oktober 2010)

Serverfirst ist mir sowas von egal. Wer durchrushen tut bekommt nix mit vom Spiel und das ist sehr schade.

Ich schaue mir lieber alles genau an und nehm jede Quest mit. Auch durchlesen ftw...


----------



## ssp_founder (28. Oktober 2010)

Destructix schrieb:


> Serverfirst ist mir sowas von egal. Wer durchrushen tut bekommt nix mit vom Spiel und das ist sehr schade.
> 
> Ich schaue mir lieber alles genau an und nehm jede Quest mit. Auch durchlesen ftw...




Mitbekommen wird man alles vom Spiel, bei den vielen Twinks die auch gelevelt werden müssen ^^.
Aber mal im Ernst, erst sollte man die Mitternachtsverkäufe im ganzen Land sabotieren, damit die Gebiete auch schön leer sind zum leveln.


----------



## Balduron (28. Oktober 2010)

ich würde dir gerne tipps geben wie du in 3 tagen 85 wirst aber ich behalte sie lieber für mich^^

ich kann dir nur sagen nimm sowiele dungeon quest wie du kannst mit den sie geben mehr ep und du kannst gut equip farmen für die hero Gänge mit 85.
zum anderen such dir 4 leute die mit dir im ts,skyp,mumbel sind und im selben gebiet questen so wird es einiges leichter bei gruppen qeust und dungeon´s.

zum anderen versuch so früh wie möglich überall guten ruf zu bekommen das macht das leveln einfacher und schneller

mein rekord auf den beta sever liegt bei 2 tagen 18 stunden mit 4 stunden schlaf wir haben in einer 5 man gruppe einzeln gequestet und sind bei dungeon und gruppen quest zusammen geblieben.
nimm ne menge Heil+Mana tränke mit sowie flask und buffod bei einigen gegner wirst du darauf bauen mussen sonst wird es ziemlich eng im kampf

viel spass beim erfolg farmen
Baldu


----------



## Paradiso (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab zwar netterweise am releasetag 5 Tage Urlaub... (die waren übrigens schon geplant, bevor das Datum bekannt war!!!)
... aber wie ich meinen haushalt kenne würde ich eh 100 mal am Tag von irgendwas unterbrochen werden, wenn ich den Realm First angehen würde.
Also lasse ich es lieber direkt, auch wenn es schade ist. Mal sehen obs Realm First alchi wird 

Mfg


----------



## Lintflas (28. Oktober 2010)

Server first ist etwas für durchgeknallte Psychopathen. Ich werde es ebenfalls gaaanz ruhig angehen lassen.


----------



## Mysticcc (28. Oktober 2010)

Wurden die ganzen Realmfirst-Erfolge nicht ohnehin herausgenommen, gerade damit man nicht zwanghaft durchzockt?
Meine das gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Komakomi (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis noch nciht ob ich mir den Stress antue, aber ich werde Questen, auf dem Weg zum Abgeben grinden und oft genug Doungens machen - Ich würde es auf Doungen belassen, aber das Phasing fasziniert mich und questen hinterläst gerade am anfang hochwertige Beute - Besser als alles was die Chars bereits an hatten.
Sollte ich Damit anfangen werde ich natürlich 2 Stack Flask (als Alchi) dabei haben und genug Fischmale. Ich habe auch schon eine Gruppe - Bestehend aus einem Tank, 3 DD's und mir (Heal). Wenn wir das durchziehen werden wir wohl ein mal einen Abschnitt machen und dann etwas schlafen - etwa bei 83 5 Stunden lang.
Meine Taschen sind mit etwa 20k Gold gefüllt und die werde ich ausgeben wenns nötig ist. Ich bin mir sicher danach hat man das Gold sehr schnell wieder drinen!
Als Questgebiet bevorzuge ich anfangs auf jeden Falls den Berg Hyal, da man bei unterwasser kämpfen noch nicht sonderlich geübt ist. Zudem dass wir direkt auf stärkere Mobs treffen, was Gruppenquesten für den Realmfirst nötig machen - da mag ich erstmal eine gewohnte Atmosphäre und diese ist auf dem Berg Hyal natürlich gegeben! :-)

Aber höchst wahrscheinlich werden wir alles gaaaaanz entspannt angehen, treffen uns abends für 3-4 Stunden und questen uns durch die Gebiete, machen einige Doungens und labern mehr im TS als zu spielen. Gelegentlich ein BG und einfach das Ganze AAddon entspannt auf sich zukommen lassen


----------



## Sin (28. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Spiel einem noch spass macht, wenn man so schnell wie möglich wieder max level sein will.


----------



## MayoAmok (28. Oktober 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Sorry, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Spiel einem noch spass macht, wenn man so schnell wie möglich wieder max level sein will.



So kann man schnell raiden und nach 3 Tagen dann nur noch Leute mit Erfahrung suchen.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Oktober 2010)

realm first wird nix bei mir.
werde vormutlich erst eine woche nach release starten und dann gemütlich hochleveln...mit questtext lesen und so^^
wenn ich überhaupt einen 80er starte und nicht mit nem worgen anfange.
ganz nach dem motto
"slow ride take it easy"


----------



## Heavyimpact (28. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> So kann man schnell raiden und nach 3 Tagen dann nur noch Leute mit Erfahrung suchen.



...ja wie krank....


ich sehe es schon vor mir 10 Dez. 2010.... 

 "SUCHE 2 Tank und 2 Heal, rest DD's nur mit Exp. und GS von min. 10k für Grim Batol loot komplett locked" 


...ne ne ne also ich lasse es auch langsam angehen und schau auf die Story etc.


----------



## Drakhgard (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich arbeite auf keinen "Erster Stufe 85 ....." - Erfolg hinaus. Viel lieber dann später einen Realmfirst Kill im Raid


----------



## Trig (28. Oktober 2010)

Denke, jemand der den Serverfirst hat ist unglaublich einsam...

Nicht im RL, auch ingame, man steht da in ner Hauptstadt rum, wenn alle anderen mit denen man spielen möchte noch locker ne Woche brauchen um HeroInis machen zu können. Is auch nicht meins, easy auf 85 und wenn einer es nen Monat vor mir schafft, was solls.....


----------



## Deis (28. Oktober 2010)

Mir fehlt die Option "Ich melde meinen Account bis Januar ab und warte bis die WoW- geilen ihren Druck abgelassen haben um dann in aller Seelenruhe zu spielen".


----------



## Jasrik (28. Oktober 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> ... man steht da in ner Hauptstadt rum, ....



Du hast nen Zusatz vergessen:

... und beschwert sich darüber, wie wenig Content der Patch doch bietet.


----------



## Nergonom (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd auch questen und dungeons abgrasen,allerdings werde ich keinen realm-first-Erfolg damit erhaschen.Ich arbeite im Handel und da hat man so 
relativ kurz vor Weihnachten nicht wirklich viel Zeit für WOW. Meine Frau und mein Kind wollen ja auchnoch was von mir haben und mich nicht nur am Rechner sehen.
Aber etwas vorbereiten werde ich mich schon, z.B. flasks und buff-food (für Instanzen) und Heil-/Manatränke fürs questen. Essen und Trinken dauert immer soooo ewig 
Durch die Inflation des Goldes in WOW wird die level-Phase wohl sowieso wieder für ausreichend Gold sorgen,dass man damit auf 85 kommt. Ich steck jedem char n
paar Goldstückchen in die Taschen,das sollte zum reppen etc. reichen.


----------



## Piggy D. (28. Oktober 2010)

da dienstag das addon erscheint und mittwochs fuer gewoehnlich wartungsarbeiten sind, wirds leider nicht viel mit nerden


----------



## j0sh (28. Oktober 2010)

Oder aber er levelt alle seine 80er auf max....und wenn er das geschafft hat sind genaug andere auch scho 85  oder er trifft sich via lfg-tool mit den anderen serverfirst leuten


----------



## Norica (28. Oktober 2010)

was bringt es mit erste auf 85 zu sein? wenn die meisten noch auf 83 84 rumdümpeln 


chillen!


----------



## Cazor (28. Oktober 2010)

hm, Job kündigen, 10 Doppelpacks Pizza Tonno kaufen + 10 Sixpacks + 1 Stange Kippen, Telefon rausziehen, Jalousien zumachen, Klingel abstellen, Ibus bereitlegen, Toilettenpapier zurechtreißen und vorfalten, leichte Joggingbekleidung ohne Unterwäsche anziehen, alle Uhren weglegen, mehrere Aschenbecher bereitstellen (stapelbar), "Hallo Wach" oder Besseres besorgen, Carbonite aktualisieren und los gehts


----------



## j0sh (28. Oktober 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> hm, Job kündigen, 10 Doppelpacks Pizza Tonno kaufen + 10 Sixpacks + 1 Stange Kippen, Telefon rausziehen, Jalousien zumachen, Klingel abstellen, Ibus bereitlegen, Toilettenpapier zurechtreißen und vorfalten, leichte Joggingbekleidung ohne Unterwäsche anziehen, alle Uhren weglegen, mehrere Aschenbecher bereitstellen (stapelbar), "Hallo Wach" oder Besseres besorgen, Carbonite aktualisieren und los gehts



und was damit, während der wartungsarbeiten zu tun?


----------



## cingee (28. Oktober 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> was bringt es mit erste auf 85 zu sein? wenn die meisten noch auf 83 84 rumdümpeln
> 
> 
> chillen!



also es werden sicher mehr als 30 spieler server first wie verrückte angehen^^ und da sollte man sobald man 85 ist schon ein paar verrückte haben die mit einem hero inis machen können. notfals aber für denn fall das man wirklich der EINZIGE ist ^^was ich nicht glaube kann man immer noch nen twink hoch lvln goblin/worgen ... ist denke ich mal auch nur was für leute die gerne einen rennen gegen andere machen


----------



## MayoAmok (28. Oktober 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> hm, Job kündigen, 10 Doppelpacks Pizza Tonno kaufen + 10 Sixpacks + 1 Stange Kippen, Telefon rausziehen, Jalousien zumachen, Klingel abstellen, Ibus bereitlegen, Toilettenpapier zurechtreißen und vorfalten, leichte Joggingbekleidung ohne Unterwäsche anziehen, alle Uhren weglegen, mehrere Aschenbecher bereitstellen (stapelbar), "Hallo Wach" oder Besseres besorgen, Carbonite aktualisieren und los gehts



Könnte ich mir im Supermarkt um die Ecke als "Cataclysm-Bundle" vorstellen. 

Wahlweise als Komplettversion mit Classic, BC und WotLK für 120€ oder nur mit Cataclysm für günstige 99€


----------



## Oberon86 (28. Oktober 2010)

durch mein rl werde ich es nie schaffen realm first zu werden darum gehe ich das alles sehr entspannt an ....
kann auch noch nicht sagen wo ich zuerst anfange das wird sich bei mir erst alles zeigen ...

mfg


----------



## Potpotom (28. Oktober 2010)

Wie sie alle rumflamen... xD


Also ich würde, wenn ich denn die Zeit hätte, durch schnelles Leveln in Richtung 85 wandern und die Dungeonquests abschliessen. Bestenfalls ein paar Tage Urlaub und dann echt durchzocken... ab ins TS und mit Gildies quatschen, Musik reinhauen, Getränke bereitstellen und dann ab die Post.

Leider wirds bei mir eher so ein "ich logge mich völlig im Arsch kurz vor Mitternacht ein und zocke noch ne Stunde bevor mir die Augen zufallen."

Ein Gildie wirds versuchen und ich freue mich wenn er es packt. Ist doch schön - wenn man die Zeit und Lust hat, warum nicht?


----------



## Musiclord (28. Oktober 2010)

Und dann wird's den Realm-First-Kandidaten spätestens an Weihnachten wieder langweilig, weil der 3. Twink ja auch schnellstmöglich 85 werden muss...


----------



## Shendria (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd zwar so schnell wie möglich meinen Schamanen hochziehn, aber sicher nicht für nen Realm-first... 
Dafür müsste ich
1. die Quests schon kennen (Beta-Spieler haben da nen klaren Vorteil)
2. mein RL vernachlässigen. Darauf hab ich schon mal überhaupt keine Lust....

Hab zu der Zeit zwar schätzungsweise 4 Wochen Urlaub (mal sehn ob Cheffe das unterschreibt), aber sicher nicht wegen WoW... Mein Ingwer-Punsch wartet schon in Wien auf mich *freu*


----------



## phaatom (28. Oktober 2010)

ich denke mal das ich auch versuchen werde ein char als realm first hochzuziehn aber ich habe noch kein plan welchen char ich zocken werde bzw. welcher char sich am besten eignet

mfg,

phaatom


----------



## Potpotom (28. Oktober 2010)

Musiclord schrieb:


> Und dann wird's den Realm-First-Kandidaten spätestens an Weihnachten wieder langweilig, weil der 3. Twink ja auch schnellstmöglich 85 werden muss...


Oder sie holen dann nach, was sie zuvor verpasst haben... wäre ja möglich.


----------



## Tori (28. Oktober 2010)

Gut ich werd sicher nicht Realmfirst erfolg machen da ich noch arbeite. Aber meine Tips sind folgende. Ohne mitternachtsverkauf denk ich ist man sehr im Nachteil ebenfalls ohne Betazugang
top wäre es natürlich wenn man sich mit der Gilde kurzschliessen könnte das diese dich unterstützen so das du siche rzu beginn keine Gruppen suchen musst da ich euch empfehle Instanzen zu machen um dem Rush zu der ersten paar Stunden zu umgehen. Questen geht sicher schneller als instanzen das es ja bisschen schwieriger wird und dei Bosskämpfe länger dazuern.

Ich kenn eine Gruppe die den Realmerfolg in der Gilde haben wollten diese haben einen Raid aufgemacht mit Ts... Der welcher den Erfolg bekommen sollte hat nur Mobs angeschossen und die Gruppe hat sie geplättet. gegen eine solche Truppe hat kaum wer eine Chance in der Nacht hat dann sein Bruder übernommen und so ging das dann bis lvl80...
Klar das dadurch auch der Levelfluss anderer Spieler gestört wurde weil halt die meisten Mobs down waren das ist nicht net aber dient dem Zweck

Riesen Aufwand für nen sinnlosen Titel aber nun ja wenn mans unbedingt will und die Gilde mitmacht warum ned...


----------



## Sin (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich flame nicht, ich versteh es nur nicht. Ok, mittlerweile gibt es einen Erfolg dafür, also wenn man ihn hat, könnte man den Account teurer bei Ebay verkaufen, das leuchtet mir ein. Nur was ich nicht verstehe: Wo steckt der Sinn dahinter, als erster 85 zu sein? Wie einige schon erwähnt haben, würde man dann relativ alleine da stehen. Muss doch auch eine körperliche Belastung sein, oder? Man schafft das ja nicht in 8 Stunden played, und kann mir vorstellen, dass es einige gibt die für diesen Erfolg 2 Tage und Nächte durchspielen. Stell mir was spannenderes vor als meine Gesundheit für sowas aufs Spiel zu setzen.


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte vor es zu versuchen, da ich aber genau in der Cata Release Woche meine Abschlussprüfung habe und sowohl lernen als auch ausschlafen muss wird's nicht mit schnell 85 

Dennoch habe ich mir, weil ich es ja vor hatte, Gedanken gemacht. Ich wäre folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

--> Perfekt gemütliche Zockerbasis einrichten wo sämtliche Verpflegung griffbereit steht (jeder Southpark-Fan weiss das eine Mutter mit Schüssel sehr hilfreich sein kann  )
--> Möglichst viele Infos vorab über die Questgebiete sammeln
--> bei einem Beta-Spieler erfagen wie viel EP in der Beta ein Lvl 80-Mob in Nordend bringt und wie viel EP ein Mob aus den Cata Startgebieten bringen, je nach Ergebnis evtl. Lvl 81 in Nordend ergrinden
--> alle Argentumsturnierdailies machen und am Turnier ausloggen, keine weiteren Quests da man fürs Abgeben zu weit laufen müsste, sofort nach Cata start Abgeben für Start-EP (Ruhestein in Og / Sw binden, Dala hat keine Portale mehr)
--> Mitternachtsverkauf, zu WotLK war ich damit bereits um kurz nach 1 am zocken
--> keine Instanzen, jeder Wipe, langsame Tank / Heiler kostet Zeit und ist ein unnötiges Risiko
--> Hauptsächlich grinden, jeder Mob wird umgeholzt, dabei wird versucht alles an Killquests bzw. leichten Sammelquests die man im vorbeigehen erledigen kann mitzunehmen
--> Startgebiet überspringen und gleich in ein Gebiet für 82er gehen da dort vermutlich weniger Andrang herrschen wird (nach den letzten Beta Berichterstattungen wohl wegen zu harter Mobs nicht wirklich möglich)
--> nicht looten
--> vorab an Schlafentzug / Nachtschicht gewöhnen
--> das härteste an Aufputschmittel was der Markt frei verkäuflich her gibt

Das wäre mein Vorgehen gewesen (scheiss Prüfung *grummel*)


----------



## Millwall (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde es so machen wie immer:

1. das Addon kaufe ich mir eh mindestens einen Tag später, weil mich der Andrang entnervt

2. wenn ichs denn dann habe, schau ich mir erstmal die neuen Hauptstädte an und dergleichen

3. werde ich mir dann erstmal beide Startgebiete für 80er anschauen und nach persönlichem Eindruck (welches scheint anfangs mehr Spaß zu machen) erst das eine komplett, dann das andere komplett durchquesten

4. währenddessen stell ich mich wahlweise in den Dungeonfinder oder eine BG-Warteschlange

5. versuche ich möglichst effizient, meine Berufe zu skillen (beim Ingi immer so ne Sache)

6. werde ich wohl auch irgendwann dann 85...mir aber egal ob als Erster oder als Letzter  Raids interessieren mich ohnehin seit BC nicht mehr, von daher muss ich mir auch in Zukunft keine Gedanken über die ganze Equip/Erfahrung/Gearscore-Scheiße machen.


----------



## riggedi (28. Oktober 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich flame nicht, ich versteh es nur nicht.


Menschen möchten belohnt werden - egal auf welchem Wege. Auch Du! Manche Menschen suchen sich diese Art von Bestätigung über ein MMORPG.



Sin schrieb:


> Stell mir was spannenderes vor als meine Gesundheit für sowas aufs Spiel zu setzen.


Keine Sorge - davon stirbt man nicht. Es soll Menschen geben, die 2 Tage am Stück arbeiten, um ihr Geld zu verdienen...

Riggedi


----------



## ChaosX (28. Oktober 2010)

Wi8chtig ist auch welche Klasse man dafür benutzt ^^ ich habe alle zur auswahl ^^


----------



## Tpohrl (28. Oktober 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Nur was ich nicht verstehe: Wo steckt der Sinn dahinter, als erster 85 zu sein?



Nach dem Sinn muss man nicht wirklich suchen. Es ist eine Herausvorderung die einfach existiert, deswegen wird es immer Leute geben die es angehen und es einfach sportlich sehen. 
Genau so kann man fragen warum steigt der Kletterer durch diese steile Wand, wo es doch ein stück weiter viel gemütlicher den Berg hinauf geht. Oder warum frisst der Typ 100 hotdogs wo man doch nach 5 schon pappsatt ist, etc....

Ich würde mir sowas auch nicht antuen wollen!

Hinzu kommt das alle diejenigen die einen realm first angehen, die ganze Sache schon beinahe Militärisch geplant haben. Es wird eine ganze Gilde einen Spieler unterstützen, die in Schichten diesem hinterherläuft. Es wird jetzt schon ein Laufplan zurechtgelegt um mit dem geringsten Zeit aufwand das maximale an mobs und Quest abzugreifen.

Ich tippe mal das wieder nach ca.24 Std. um und bei.., der erste Spieler 85 sein wird.


----------



## c0bRa (28. Oktober 2010)

Balduron schrieb:


> mein rekord auf den beta sever liegt bei 2 tagen 18 stunden mit 4 stunden schlaf


meiner bei 12 Stunden played


----------



## Shaila (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin nach wie vor gegen First Erfolge. Für mich hat jemand, der einen Beruf auf 450 geskillt hat immer gleich viel geleistet, der eine war ganz einfach schneller was vollkommen unerheblich ist in meinen Augen, denn herstellen kann man das Selbe. Ich habe auch nicht mehr Respekt vor Jemandem nur weil er einen First Erfolg hat. Ich finde First Erfolge tragen nur zur Zerstörung der Atmosphäre bei. Sie sollten alle samt abgeschafft werden. Wobei, bei den Instanzen halte ich es noch für gerechtfertigt, dadurch wird ein Wettbewerb gefördert. Aber Klassen/Rasse/Fraktion/Berufe/Spieler First Erfolge sind Mist.


----------



## asmolol (28. Oktober 2010)

ganz gechillt auf 85 questen, und währenddessen schön berufe weiterskilln


----------



## Snagard (28. Oktober 2010)

naja also ich denk man wird sich doch reht ärgern wenn am anfang viell n paar sachen nich funzen und sämmtliche gebiete abgegrindet sind 
des kann doch keinen spaß mehr machen ...
schön chillig die welt anschaun .. inzen gehn neuen bgs machen und einfach mal chillen
evtls noch bissl berufe skilln ( keiner meiner chars hatte 450 erst mit 80 ^^ so solls auch mit 85 sein)


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...] Sie sollten alle samt abgeschafft werden. Wobei, bei den Instanzen halte ich es noch für gerechtfertigt, dadurch wird ein Wettbewerb gefördert. Aber Klassen/Rasse/Fraktion/Berufe/Spieler First Erfolge sind Mist.


Und wieso sollte es beim Leveln und Berufe skillen keinen Wettbewerb geben dürfen?

Server-First-Wasauchimmer erfordert grundsätzlich sehr viel Planung und Leistungswillen (und wenn es im Falle von Berufenskillen "nur" die Bereitschaft ist Unsummen für die anfangs teuren Mats hin zu legen).

Solche Erfolge zerstören auch nicht das Spiel, denn es ist Sache der Spieler die so etwas machen wollen und die Allgemeinheit ist zu mind. 99% davon unbeeinträchtigt.

Lernt endlich das es Leute gibt die Spass an so etwas haben, die gönnen euch ja auch euer langsam Leveln und stehen nicht da "ololol wat für kackcasuals die ham den sinn von wow voll net versatnden".
*Diese Intolleranz seitens der Fraktion "alles schön in Ruhe und ohne Zwang" nervt gewaltig!*

Sry das musste raus...


----------



## Trig (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die "Server First"-Erfolge gehen voll ok. Ist halt nicht eines meiner Ziele, aber ich kann es verstehen und würde auch Gildies mit Leibeskräften unterstützen. Ok, mir ist es zu viel Stress (und dafür würde ich kein Urlaub nehmen)....

Drücke allen die es probieren die Daumen und wünsch euch gutes Gelingen. Es kann nur einen geben! (leider)


----------



## <<NôGô>> (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich werds nicht Versuchen, wünsche aber allen dies Versuchen viel Glück.


----------



## Tbcmastertobe (28. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man nicht eine top gilde mit 300 member im rücken hat kann man den erfolg sowieso vergessen.

Ich mache mir gar keinen Hoffnungen. Wer wowas macht dne halte ich für wahnsinnig


----------



## RadioEriwan (28. Oktober 2010)

Wer wirklich den Realmfirst 85 in Angriff nehmen will braucht massive Hilfe. Der schnellste Weg zum Leveln ist drei oder vier 5er Gruppen aus der Gilde organisieren, selber aber solo durch die Questgebiete laufen. Alle Mobs antaggen, dass sie für andere grau werden und dann von den Gruppen die hinterher laufen killen lassen. Man selber kassiert die XP und die Mobs werden von den Gruppen so schnell gelegt, dass es keine Downtime gibt. Man muss nur ausprobieren ob es sich lohnt zum blümchenpflücken oder Erz abbauen anzuhalten...


----------



## Obsurd (28. Oktober 2010)

ICh lass es gemütlich angehen.

Aber wenn du Realm First bist, dann machen dich viele LEute fertig sagen das du kein rl und so hast ist zimlich mies


----------



## Maginimma (28. Oktober 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte es beim Leveln und Berufe skillen keinen Wettbewerb geben dürfen?
> 
> Server-First-Wasauchimmer erfordert grundsätzlich sehr viel Planung und Leistungswillen (und wenn es im Falle von Berufenskillen "nur" die Bereitschaft ist Unsummen für die anfangs teuren Mats hin zu legen).
> 
> ...



du hast ja sowas von recht!
ich bin zwar bei weitem kein progamer, aber da ich zu wotlk release WIRKLICH krankgeschrieben war (gebrochenes bein) hatte ich die zeit dazu es zu probieren! nur war genau meine klassen/rassen-kombi ne halbe minute oder ne minute schneller als ich. daher probier ich es erneut =D warum? weils spass macht. wieso auch nicht? ich seh das als wettbewerb, wie zum beispiel ne fussball wm:
da gehts zwar nich um schnelligkeit aber es will ja auch jemand weltmeister werden! wofür?  um nen pokal in die luft zu halten... klasse!!!! gut, die spieler bekommen noch en bissl geld aber das macht bei deren vermögen auch nix mehr aus. so und ich versuch ganz einfach MEINEN "pokal" dann hochhalten zu könne ;-)

danach werden, bis genug leute 85 sind die twinks nachgezogen, dann allerdings ganz gemütlich und ohne stress. da werd ich mir dann das addon, die auswirkunge, die levelgebiete und alles GANZ GENAU anschauen ;-)

ich mein ich will damit dann nich posen oder so, sowas steht mir fern, aber der anreiz, auf meinem server der ERSTE zu sein ... reizt mich eben. ich hab zum release urlaub, der stand zwar schon vorher fest, aber jetz brauch ich den halt nimmer umlegen =D (zur info: ja ich arbeite, hab auch nen guten job der auch nich gekündigt wurde, ich hab rl freunde und eigentlich ein ganz normales leben mit dem hobby zocken ;-)

wenn ich jetz geflamed werden sollte (wovon ich ausgehe =D) lasst euch eins gesagt sein: seht euch eure ziele in diesem ------->SPIEL<-------  an! es ist nach wie vor ein spiel! das heißt am besten macht jeder das, wobei er spass hat!!! und bei mir ist das eben bei release zu versuchen der erste character auf meinem server auf maximalstufe zu sein!!! wenn ihr mich flamed weil ich in nem spiel versuche spass zu haben, fragt euch doch einfach mal wer hier was falsch macht ;-)


----------



## Redryujin (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde es auch gemütlich machen. Ich mache es so wie immer. Eine Quest annehmen (mit lesen natürlich), überlegen, quest erledigen, quest abgeben. Die nächste Quest holen. Und zwar immer nur EINE Quest.

Wahrscheinlich muss ich wieder die /1 Channels ausschalten weil alle wieder schreien "Was muss ich bei der Quest machen" "Wo muss ich bei der Quest hin". Das war bei Beginn von Wotlk schlimm das ging da in Sekundentakt. Ich werde mindestes 1 Monat wieder brauchen bis ich 85 bin.

Ich hoffe nur mit den Gruppenquest wirds nicht schlimm immer dieses "go go go" in der Gruppe hasse ich.


----------



## Rasgaar (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss immer noch nicht wo ich mich zuerst mit allen anderen um Questmobs und Sammelitems prügeln soll. Mit meinem Main oder mit einem Goblin ^^


----------



## improwars (28. Oktober 2010)

Berg Hyjal inc, aber schön gemütlich und ohne jeden Stress


----------



## TheSisko (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich werde mir so einen Stress bestimmt nicht antun, aber auf Blizzcon wird angekündigt, dass man bei Blizzard direkt online seinen Key kaufen können wird und dann pünktlich um Mitternacht loslegen kann. Da ist man mit Fahrzeit zum Doofmarkt aber im Nachteil!


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. Oktober 2010)

interesse würde ich schon haben, dass problem ist nur bei den vielen mitkonkurenten auf meinem Server erweist sich dass als Schwierig

. Mehr als Blockweise Quests machen, nebenher im DF anmelden und Blockweise abgeben und dabei jeden Mob killn der einem übern weg kommt kann man nicht machen. Ob es sich wie von BC zu Cata Lohnt in z. B. Schattenmondtal das Maximum an quests fertig macht und mit Cata dann abgibt ist fraglich. 

die "Letzte Meile" wird am schwierigsten sein denn die ersten 3 Level wird vermutlich jeder sich zeit nehmen.

mfg


----------



## Orgoron (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur voten das sowas in meinen Augen total kranker mist ist leider geht das gar nicht ^^

Hoffentlich rückt sowas mal ins Auge der öffentlichkeit und Blizz wird dazu gewungen solche kranken Erfolge gar nicht in Spiel einzubauen.

P.S. Ich warte nur drauf das hier auf buffed wieder der erste kranke Zocker auf 85 beweihräuchert wird.


----------



## Cathan (28. Oktober 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur voten das sowas in meinen Augen total kranker mist ist leider geht das gar nicht ^^


Hab ich auch festgestellt.^^


----------



## Schiimon (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich frag mich, was die Leute trotz eindringlicher Bitte des TEs nicht zu posten, dazu bringt, jeden zweiten Post mit nein, ich bin nicht süchtig zu befüllen.

Und so Kommentare wie:


Orgoron schrieb:


> Hoffentlich rückt sowas mal ins Auge der öffentlichkeit und Blizz wird dazu gewungen solche kranken Erfolge gar nicht in Spiel einzubauen.



sind eh total hirnrissig. Es wird Speedleveler geben, egal ob es den Erfolg gibt oder nicht. Nur, dass diesmal eine "reale" Belohnung auf den Ersten wartet. Allerdings eben kein Vorteil im Spiel sondern "nur" das Achievment. Außerdem ist das keineswegs "krank". Manche Leute schauen sich alle drei Teile von Herr der Ringe in XXL-Version am Stück an. Ärzte schieben 24-Stunden-Schichten. Ist das auch "krank"?
Hier wird wieder viel Wirbel um Nix gemacht. Entweder man will seine Zeit investieren oder man hat Besseres zu tun. Wobei Besseres für mich in diesem Falle heißt, man macht es wie 90% aller WoW-Spieler, spielt nur zu den Stoßzeiten und braucht 10mal so lange für Stufe 85. Und wer ist dann "krank" wenn ihr insgesamt 10 Tage und die Speedlvler nur einen gespielt haben.

BTT:
Ich habe mich mit ein paar Freunden verabredet, wir nehmen uns bis zum WE frei und werden "absuchten". Quartieren uns zusammen bei einem ein, Queststrecke ist bereits aus der Beta zusammengesucht. Oder aber wir gehen dauerhaft Instanzen, mal gucken, ob sich das von den XP besser aufgeht.


----------



## Th3L3g3nd (28. Oktober 2010)

Bebbe77 schrieb:


> Server first ist entweder was für arbeitslose A.......... oder für Vollidioten die sich extra für den Erfolg paar Tage Urlaub nehmen. /Close



Mit deiner Assozialen art deine Meinung in die Öffentlichkeit zu kotzen warst du wahrscheinlich der erste Optimale Typ Mensch auf unseren Planeten. Ich persönlich möchte mich bei dir entschuldigen, das so viele unserer Art ein schweres Leben haben und nicht das Glück haben einen Job zu besitzen. Ich werde alle schritte in die wege leiten um in Zukunft für dich eine bessere Welt zu schaffen...

Wettbewerb for the win! sportlich sehen das ganze, wer den Erfolg angehen will braucht entweder eine menge Support oder eine menge durchhaltevermögen. Ich gönn dem Erfolg jedem der ihn erreicht, werde aber selbst eher die Goblin Startgebiete durchforsten =)

Gruß


----------



## Kuya (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde mit dermaßen vielen PVP'lern Hyjal und Co sowas von belagern und unter Quarantäne stellen, 
dass jeder Allianzspieler auf dem Realm Eredar den Begriff "Serverfirst" mit den "neuen Friedhöfen" assoziieren wird, -versprochen.


----------



## Cathan (28. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich werde mit dermaßen vielen PVP'lern Hyjal und Co sowas von belagern und unter Quarantäne stellen,
> dass jeder Allianzspieler auf dem Realm Eredar den Begriff "Serverfirst" mit den "neuen Friedhöfen" assoziieren wird, -versprochen.



Ich bin auf auch Eredar und werde auch jeden Alli töten den ich sehe!


----------



## Kuya (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich plane einige Tage im Vorraus, nen vollen Schlachtzug aus PvP-orientierten Spielern zu sammeln, für die das "Questen" noch einige Tage Zeit hat, und die lieber 8 Stunden lang Allis jagen gehen.
Ich bin zuversichtlich bis Release werden sich genug Open-PvP-Freaks zusammen finden. Und bei einem Schlachtzug wirds wohl nicht bleiben, weil ich im Allgemeinen Channel jeden Hordler auffordern werde es uns gleich zu tun. ^^


----------



## No_ones (28. Oktober 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> 10 Sixpacks



wie süß  das ist ein abend


----------



## Shenoz (28. Oktober 2010)

ich schätze 90% der realm first 85er werden palas sein


----------



## Cathan (28. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich plane einige Tage im Vorraus, nen vollen Schlachtzug aus PvP-orientierten Spielern zu sammeln, für die das "Questen" noch einige Tage Zeit hat, und die lieber 8 Stunden lang Allis jagen gehen.
> Ich bin zuversichtlich bis Release werden sich genug Open-PvP-Freaks zusammen finden. Und bei einem Schlachtzug wirds wohl nicht bleiben, weil ich im Allgemeinen Channel jeden Hordler auffordern werde es uns gleich zu tun. ^^



Schreib mir dann paar Tage vorher ne PM.


----------



## khain22 (28. Oktober 2010)

ich hab serverfirst nicht nötig da ich erst mittags anfangen werde hab ich auch die laggzeit hinter mehr wegen mitternachtsverkauf und ich lvl dann chillig auf lvl 85 jeden tag ein lvl wie bei wotlk
^^
war trozdem der 35ste xD ^^


----------



## .HF (28. Oktober 2010)

weiß eigentlich einer was passiert, wenn ich auf einem "toten" server als erster auf 85 bin, den erfolg bekomme und dann transe?


----------



## ootimeplotoo (28. Oktober 2010)

hidiho,

da ich wegen rl eh keine zeit für den erfolg hätte,

versuch ich es erst garnicht sonder lvl ganz entspannt und genüsslich auf max :-)

zwischendurch werd ich mir noch einen worgen anschauen und eventuel einen schönen zwergen schami erstellen




gruß


----------



## Totemwächter (28. Oktober 2010)

Mir fehlt bei der frage

*Werdet ihr auf die realität komplett verzichten?(merfach stimmen möglich)*
Die möglichkeit "Extra urlaub genommen" oder so!


----------



## Totemwächter (28. Oktober 2010)

khain22 schrieb:


> ich hab serverfirst nicht nötig da ich erst mittags anfangen werde hab ich auch die laggzeit hinter mehr wegen mitternachtsverkauf und ich lvl dann chillig auf lvl 85 *jeden tag ein lvl wie bei wotlk*
> ^^
> war trozdem der 35ste xD ^^



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe hast du dann 10 tage gebraucht für 80!?
und du warst der 35ter wie lange haben dann die anderen gebraucht? cO

Auf meinem server war inheralt 3-4tage mehr als 100 leute 80!
Zockst du aufem rp realm oder wieso sind das solche schildkröten?


----------



## Chillers (28. Oktober 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> ganz gechillt auf 85 questen, und währenddessen schön berufe weiterskilln



You speak from the buttom of my soul. 

Das und ein kleines Karlchen hochzüchten nebenher.

Firstirgendwer auf dem server zu sein ist für mich kein Anreiz, aber wer´s mag...

Ich werde auch schlafen, essen und Zähne putzen nicht vergessen, ich schwör!


----------



## Al_xander (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde auf jedenfall jedes Quest-Gebiet abgrasen und den Q-Text lesen will nämlich viel von der Lore mitbekommen!
Realmfirst war mal, aber das rate ich jedem ab,
den wenn man nur Realmfirst vor den Augen hat dann trifft man kaum / gar nicht neue Leute die einem später mal helfen können (Grp-Q usw.)
Was ich empfehlen würde wäre Realmfirst Kräuterkundler, Lederer o.ä.

Ansonsten wünsch ich allen nen guten Start ins Cataclysm Zeitalter ^^

MfG Al_x


----------



## KillerBee666 (28. Oktober 2010)

Mir fehlt irgendwie ganz unten wenigstens noch ein "alle meine angaben bezogen sich darauf das ich es gechillt mache, ich werde eh nicht erster, und werde definitiv nicht durchrushen nur wegen nem erfolg.


----------



## Yosef (28. Oktober 2010)

Was ist denn ein Realm Frist?


----------



## Interminator (28. Oktober 2010)

also ich hatte mir mal als ziel gesetzt zuminedest realm first 85 rogue oder undead zu bekommen aber daraus wird wohl nichts da das spiel am 7. deszember einem dienstag heraus kommt .. ungünstiger gehts wohl nicht ^^ trotzdem werd ich mein bestes versuchen so schnell wie möglich auf 85 zu kommen


----------



## frufoo (28. Oktober 2010)

ich würd schon gern der erste aufm server sein aber ich bin zu realistisch um es überhaupt zu versuchen^^


----------



## Chirogue (28. Oktober 2010)

Destructix schrieb:


> Serverfirst ist mir sowas von egal. Wer durchrushen tut bekommt nix mit vom Spiel und das ist sehr schade.
> 
> Ich schaue mir lieber alles genau an und nehm jede Quest mit. Auch durchlesen ftw...



Viele spieln danach nochma gemütlich mit nem andern Char hoch..


----------



## Chillers (29. Oktober 2010)

frufoo schrieb:


> ich würd schon gern der erste aufm server sein aber ich bin zu realistisch um es überhaupt zu versuchen^^



So wie ich das lese oder höre serverintern, wird das richtig strategisch angegangen. Gilden stimmen sich ab und begleiten mit verschiedenen chars den oder diejenige, wo es denn werden soll rund um die Uhr.
Mit Beta-Erfahrung.
Da wird zum Teil akribisch berechnet, was man wo machen sollte, um eine Chance oder einen kleinen Zeitvorsprung zu haben. Ich begleite auch, aber habe nüscht zu sagen, nur mitzukommen und die anderen zu heilen, nie den Hauptquester.
Ich mache das für (bis jetzt) eine Stunde. Warum? Ich finde das interessant. Und helfe gerne.

Man muss nur gucken, dass man nicht zu vorwitzig wird wie der Pala *Athene*, dem der Erfolg bei WoTLK im nachhinein aberkannt wurde.
Aber so ähnlich werden es viele versuchen.

Also - wenn Du genug Leute zusammen bekommst, versuche es einfach.

Alleine auf gut Glück wäre wirklich ein Glücksfall, aber wer so ehrgeizig ist? Probieren...good luck


----------



## Turican (29. Oktober 2010)

Solche Aktionen bringen aber keinerlei Respekt.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (29. Oktober 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Solche Aktionen bringen aber keinerlei Respekt.



Ich brauch auch keinen Respekt in einem Spiel... Es soll spass machen und wenn es mir Spass macht der erste zu sein dann setze ich alles daran es zu schaffen. Aber nicht um den "Respekt" von irgend nem kleinen Wicht *nach oben blinzel* zu erlangen der im Forum nur schnell einen Sinnlosen kommentar abgibt um seinen Postcounter zu Pushen für den vergeblichen versuch sich damit "Respekt" zu verschaffen.


----------



## Turican (29. Oktober 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch keinen Respekt in einem Spiel... Es soll spass machen



Richtig.Und dieses turbo leveln hat nur einen Zweck,das kleine Ego zu pushen.2 Tage ohne echten Schlaf hat nichts mit Spaß zu tun.
Punkt.

Genau wie diese Typen die jeden Tag gefühlte 6 Stunden vor der Dalaranbank rumstehn oder noch dämlicher, rumhüpfen.Einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (29. Oktober 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Richtig.Und dieses turbo leveln hat nur einen Zweck,das kleine Ego zu pushen.2 Tage ohne echten Schlaf hat nichts mit Spaß zu tun.
> Punkt.
> 
> Genau wie diese Typen die jeden Tag gefühlte 6 Stunden vor der Dalaranbank rumstehn oder noch dämlicher, rumhüpfen.Einfach nur lächerlich.



Wer bitte glaubst du zu sein, mir vorschreiben zu können was mir Spass macht und was nicht? Zum Thema kleines Ego... Ach lassen wir das besser, will nicht das du noch weinend zur Schule gehen musst.


----------



## Lischtel (29. Oktober 2010)

Kenne einen grindspot, an dem ich ca. ~6 Stunden grinden muss. World First!


----------



## Kerbe (29. Oktober 2010)

Realm first brauch man das bekommt man was gratis und kostenlos ich brauche es net schwachsinn


----------



## Izara (29. Oktober 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Richtig.Und dieses turbo leveln hat nur einen Zweck,das kleine Ego zu pushen.2 Tage ohne echten Schlaf hat nichts mit Spaß zu tun.
> Punkt.




Hm, das ist wieder Ansichtssache.    Ich persönlich bin nicht so der ausschlafen-typ.. Ich mags einfach nicht. Keine Ahnung warum. Selbst wenn ich Vorlesungen und Prüfungen hab, schlaf ich meist nicht mal 5 Stunden. Ich bin ein nachtaktiver Mensch. Da aber die ganze Welt um mich herum eher tagsüber aktiv ist (siehe Arbeitszeiten, Essenszeiten, Öffnungszeiten, etc), bin ich entweder dazu verdammt, schlafen zu gehen und morgens früh aufzustehen, oder aber ich entwickle für Außenstehende einen ungesunden Schlafrythmus    So schlafe ich z.B. völlig unregelmäßig. Meine Nacht wird immer häufiger zum Tag, wobei ich tagsüber dann nicht schlafe.. XD Ich komm damit klar. Noch, ich weiß, aber ich komm damit klar. btw.. so hab ich mehr Zeit, Freizeit und kann mehr machen *grins* Für mich bedeuten 2 Tage ohne Schlaf: *Boah, geil, ZEIIIIIT *XD 

Denn seien wir doch mal ehrlich.. Wer von uns wünscht sich nicht manchmal (ich aber täglich), dass der Tag doch bitte 26 Stunden hätte oder gar noch länger wär? hm? 



> Genau wie diese Typen die jeden Tag gefühlte 6 Stunden vor der Dalaranbank rumstehn oder noch dämlicher, rumhüpfen.Einfach nur lächerlich.


ok, das ist dann wieder krank bzw. völlig verschwendete Zeit ^^ Wenn ich grad nix in WoW "zu tun" hab oder mir langweilig ist, mach ich halt was anderes. Aber 6 Stunden in OG von Dächern hüpfen oder in Dala seine Runden drehen... nee XD




BTT: Ich hab noch keine Ahnung, was an dem Tag sein wird, wenn Cata rauskommt. Aus momentaner Lageeinschätzung würd ich sagen "GIEV FIRST 85, plx", aber falls mir am Ende doch was dazwischen kommt (nee, ich penn dann sicher nicht aus Versehen ein ^^ meine damit eher Prüfungen oder ähnliches), dann werd ich nicht weinen und gönns dem nächsten Blutelf und/oder Hexer ^^


----------



## Izara (29. Oktober 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Realm first brauch man das bekommt man was gratis und kostenlos ich brauche es net schwachsinn


Stimmt. Was du brauchst, ist Interpunktion.


----------



## Shaila (30. Oktober 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte es beim Leveln und Berufe skillen keinen Wettbewerb geben dürfen?
> 
> Server-First-Wasauchimmer erfordert grundsätzlich sehr viel Planung und Leistungswillen (und wenn es im Falle von Berufenskillen "nur" die Bereitschaft ist Unsummen für die anfangs teuren Mats hin zu legen).
> 
> ...



Ich habe nirgendswo geschrieben, dass ich sie nicht tolleriere. Ich werde keinen doof anzeigen, der es vorhat. Meiner Meinung nach ist es jedoch einfach Spiel zerstörend. Es ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht der Sinn und Zweck in einem MMORPG alles im High Speed durch zu farmen. Ist eher eine Ansichtssache. Bei Instanzen sehe ich einen Wettbewerb wie bei Sportvereinen. Aber beim Rest ? Ich habe nirgendswo geschrieben, dass ich Leute die es tun nicht aktzeptiere. Das musst du schon unterscheiden, ich finde lediglich die Erfolge an sich doof.


----------



## derwaynez (30. Oktober 2010)

hmm würd ich auch gerne machen...nur leider hab ich noch ein leben außerhalb von wow


----------



## Krezton (30. Oktober 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Realm first brauch man das bekommt man was gratis und kostenlos ich brauche es net schwachsinn




Gab es nichtmal nen Titel ? erste/r ( Hier Rasse einfügen)auf dem Server ?oder gab es dass nur bei Endboss von Naxx/Uldu/PdK/ICC verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Krezton (30. Oktober 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Realm first brauch man das bekommt man was gratis und kostenlos ich brauche es net schwachsinn




Gab es nichtmal nen Erfolg erste/r (Hier Rasse einfügen) des Servers ? oder gab es dass nur bei Serverfirst Endbossen von Naxx/PdK/Uldu usw verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege meine aber mal sowas in der Richtung gelesen zu haben


----------



## Grombash (30. Oktober 2010)

cingee schrieb:


> *Achtung für alle die denoch zeigen wollen wie wenig interesse sie haben .. oder wie süchtig sie es finden ^^ habe ich extra für euch noch eine umfrage hinzugefügt ``Wollt ihr denn realm first überhaupt?*
> *
> *




Das ist doch Blödsinn, wenn man diese Antwort nicht angeben kann, ohne dass man die anderen Fragen beantwortet hat. Vor allen Dingen dann, wenn man das eben nicht machen will.


----------



## Orgoron (30. Oktober 2010)

Imho gäbs ne ganz einfache Lösung es müsste einen Wettbewerb geben für den man sich mit dem Char bei nem NPC anmelden muss wenn man den Offiziellen Titel haben will und dann wird die tägliche Spielzeit von dem Char auf meinetwegen 8 Stunden begrenzt.

Damit würde Blizz meiner meinung nach genau das richtige Zeichen setzen.


----------



## Kuisito (30. Oktober 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> Gab es nichtmal nen Titel ? erste/r ( Hier Rasse einfügen)auf dem Server ?oder gab es dass nur bei Endboss von Naxx/Uldu/PdK/ICC verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege



Es gab nur Realmfirst Titel bei: Obsi, naxx, ulduar, pdk

Bei ICC nicht, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Thori'dal (30. Oktober 2010)

gar nicht 
weil ich mir die questtexte durchlese,
nebenbei arbeiten muss
und realmfirst nur die werden die 3 tage durchzocken
und darauf hab ich ja mal gar keinen bock


----------



## beastatakan (30. Oktober 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Jap... Arbeitslose die sich Urlaub nehmen -.- Du mein Junge bist zumindest Innerhalb deines denkorgans arbeitslos. Das ist keine beleidigung sondern eher eine traurige Tatsache... Wahrscheinlich bist du nur angepisst weil Mutti dir verboten hat so lange zu zocken um den Realm First zu machen... -.-




meinst du nur weil du hier jetzt einfach mal so einen spruch klopfst bist du was besseres???

das ist kein spaß jeder der behauptet das es spaß macht da durch zu rushen der sollte sich am besten mal bei einem psychologen melden arbeitslose sollten endlich mal aufstehen und arbeiten gehen und nicht mehr von unseren steuergeldern sich immer wieder schön 1 jahresabo wow kaufen und dazu vlt noch ein schönes himmelsross kaufen realm first wird sowieso entweder ein noch zur schule gehendes bei mutti wohnendes kind sein oder ein arbeitsloser der sein leben lebt ohne ein finger dafür zu krümmen

an alle die oben nicht gennant sind die den erfolg angehen viel glück 

meiner meinung nach ist das wirklich nur was für menschen die damit protzen wollen für was anderes ist das doch nicht gut es gibt jede menge andere erfolge um achievment punkte zu sammeln da ist der doch wohl der krankeste denn es überhaupt gibt wie lange wird der erfolg denn erwähnt die ersten paar tage danach wird der erfolg behandelt als hätte ihn keiner bekommen von daher 

bevor hier wieder einer der pro gamer die außer gearscore nichts kennen rum flamed am anfang wart ihr alle gleich auch wenn ihr es nicht zu geben wollt


----------



## Gias (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich zahl nen 50&#8364; an den hacker des vertrauens um mal eben lvl in der datenbank zu ändern und geh schlafen, am nächsten morgen lach ich dann alle aus die versucht haben erster zu werden.


----------



## Schlaviner (30. Oktober 2010)

Interesse am Server First hät ich zwar auch, aber Abschlussprüfung in Englisch geht vor >.<

Wünsch trotzdem ma allen viel Glück und Spaß


----------



## Volusenus (30. Oktober 2010)

Selbst derjenige mit den besten Tricks und dem wenigsten RL muss einfach Glück haben, um der erste zu sein. 

Unzählige werden versuchen, diesen Erfolg zu holen.

Und ich denke, der Frust es nicht geschafft zu haben, ist größer, als die paar Augenblicke Freude, wenn man eben Glück gehabt hat.


----------



## Suki2000 (30. Oktober 2010)

Naja ich werde es mit ruhe angehn lassen und wenn der Realmfirst rausspringen würde dann isses so xD. Aber schätze mal am ersten Tag wird q kaum möglich sein weil alles überfarmt sein wird=P ( sehs noch oft genug in der Beta^^).


----------



## Lapilatus (30. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal muss ich sagen es gibt natürlich auch noch leute die arbeiten aber sich urlaub für ne woche oder so genommen haben,also sind nicht arbeitslos und auch nicht kinder die bei eltern wohnen .
Desweiteren muss man auch sagen das realmfirst nicht nur von der spielweise abhängig ist , denn ich hab letzte Erweiterung um 22 uhr angefngen zu zocken während andere noch gewartet haben auf den mitternachtsverkauf , da war ich schon fast mit level 70-71 fertig^^.
Tja wenn man ein händler des vertrauens hat der einem schon vorher den aktivierungs-key gihbt um sein account upzugraden geht das .


----------



## Krovvy (30. Oktober 2010)

ich sehe es schon vor mir: güterknappheit in deutschland, eine unindentifizierte krankheit geht um sich ^^


----------



## fl01 (30. Oktober 2010)

Also Realmfirst ist nichts für mich. Werde gemütlich mit meinen Dudu questen und gelegentlich Inis machen


----------



## Su-Si (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, ohne in der Beta bereits konkrete Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben, sollte man sich diesen Realm-First-Mist eh nicht antun, man hat einen zu großen Nachteil. WEnn man dann auch keine "Zuarbeiter" an der Seite hat, braucht man es nicht versuchen, das ist umsonst investierte Zeit.



Ich werde hier nicht über solche Pläne flamen - das spare ich mir dann für diejenigen auf, die nach einer Woche hier rumjammern, weil die Erweiterung zu wenig zu bieten haben soll...erst hochhetzen, ohne Spass, nur mit Tunnelblick und sich dann bei Blizz über fehlenden Umfang beschweren - das sind mir die liebsten




An dieser Stelle daher allen viel Erfolg. Ich persönlich verstehe "spielen" offenbar einfach etwas anders


----------



## Orthrus (30. Oktober 2010)

... und ich war so naiv zu glauben, Spielen hätte auch immer etwas mit "Musse" zu tun.

Mit untoten Grüßen.


----------



## Kerbe (30. Oktober 2010)

Realmfirst schaffen doch eh nur die Hartz4 Opfer wir arbeitente Bevölkerung verschwenden unsere steuern an diese Schmarotzer


----------



## Shaila (30. Oktober 2010)

Und noch was: Der Erfolg ist alleine nicht machbar. Es wird bei vielen so sein, dass jemand 5 - 6 Stunden spielt und dann mit jemandem wechselt, der für ihn weiterzockt. Der andere schläft in der Zeit und so weiter. Ich bin mir sehr sicher das es viele so machen. Als Einzelner sinken deine Chancen ganz tief in den Keller.


----------



## NeizAnetheron (30. Oktober 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Realmfirst schaffen doch eh nur die Hartz4 Opfer wir arbeitente Bevölkerung verschwenden unsere steuern an diese Schmarotzer



also ich arbeite meine ~40h in der woche, habe zum cata release urlaub bis in den januar. werde vom 7.-13. meine zeit nur in wow investieren und suchten. der erfolg wäre was feines, aber kein muss. danach flieg ich in die usa und chille in miami. 

also nochmal:
kein hartz4 opfer
trotzdem genug zeit
der urlaub war vorher geplant
spass am spiel
ich sehe wow als hobby, andere nehmen sich frei um mit der feuerwehr, fussballverein oder sonstwas wegzufahren, ich werde wow spielen.
und ausserdem sollte man es jedem selbst überlassen was er mit seinem leben und der freizeit anstellt.

ach und nochwas *arbeitente **Bevölkerung** fail!

meine rechtschreibfehler dienen zur belustigung
*


----------



## alepet (30. Oktober 2010)

Realm first wäääre möglich, Problem im zeitraum vom Erscheinen von Cata liege ich noch paar Tage im Krankenhaus, danach hab ich erstmal Prüfungen 

Also nix mit Cata RF, vielleicht mit Patch 5.0 und dem nächsten addon !!!


----------



## Silitria (30. Oktober 2010)

Da meine Frau selber WoW spielt, habe ich das Problem nicht!
Ich werde wenn nötig eine Krankmeldung einreichen umschnellstmöglich 85 zu sein! Danach ganz gemütlich meinen Itemlevel auf 344 pushen um dann Content zu raiden und das nicht nur nen bisschen sondern so, dass ich auch den Endcontent erfolgreichraiden kann =D


----------



## Orgoron (30. Oktober 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> ... und ich war so naiv zu glauben, Spielen hätte auch immer etwas mit "Musse" zu tun.
> 
> Mit untoten Grüßen.



Ja " Du musse spiele !" ^^


Btw: Welches Spiel ?


----------



## junes93 (30. Oktober 2010)

Bin ein Serverfirst 80ger und werde auch ein Serverfirst 85 werden.  Ne Spaß aber ich werde mich anstrengen diesen geilen Erfolg zu bekommen.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (30. Oktober 2010)

Also als ich oben(Anfangspost und andere) die Post´s gelsen habe musste ich mit dem Kopfschütteln.Alleine der Kommentar von suchtlappen157 der hier Drogen Verschönert toll in einem Forum was  auch Kinder Lesen.
Jetzt mal Butter bei den Fischen 

1.Zu dem zeitpunkt sind keine ferien 

2.Leute die wegen so einer Ka... einen Krankenschein Besorgen sollte mal zum brain doc gehen(Als Arbeitgeber gibt es direkt von mir die Kündigung und freue mich schon wenn wieder welche fehlen) Alleine das hier schon 145 leute dieses angeben ist schon arm.Nur zu Info sehr viele Unternehmen etc Wissen was am 7.12 Passiert ich hoffe das es Abmahnungen und Kündigungen nur so Hagelt. 

3.Schule Schwenzen äh sorry eure eltern werden sich bedanken Für die Fehlstunden und das Bussgeld was es mittlerweile gibt.

4.Tja Da bleibt also wieder nur der Arbeitslose(Tolle Beschäftigung WoW oder??) über der Realm First wird oder jemand der sich Urlaub genommen hat.Aber das haben wohl alle .-)

5.Irgendwelche Leute die sich mal wieder ein Acc Teilen damit ja der Gildenkollege schnell 85 wird.(Drecks Cheater)

6.Hoffe das Blizz die Komplette Ep die man für ein Lv up brauch verfünftfacht.Besser wäre es Die Level Woche für Woche zu erst freizuschalten.


Achja und mein Beileid an die Ganzen Armen Seelen die Einsam ihr dasein tristen und in WoW ein Toller Hecht sein Können. 

@ Kerbe /10000000000% Sign^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Oktober 2010)

So, habe mal ein paar Beleidigungen und unangebrachte Kommentare entfernt.


----------

